

15 Books Every Entrepreneur Should read - jajilore
http://yourhiddenpotential.co.uk/2010/02/03/15-books-every-entrepreneur-should-read/

======
hoop
15 books seems like a bit much. If it were shorter (~5-7) it'd be alot easier
to grok.

------
jajilore
It was just the 15 that i personally thought were awesome and every
entrepreneur should read.

